# Not Bad At All!



## fasty73 (19/9/10)

Well I just cracked my first stubby of Tooheys Draught....... I can honestly say it's not bad at all!!!! I fermented it for 5 days at 24 and bottled for 11 days today. It's clean, crisp and nice to drink. WAY better than my first batch which was Tooheys New. I just used the ingedients that came with the brew kit and I am pretty happy.


----------



## Acasta (19/9/10)

Awesome to hear mate. Enjoy the fruits of your labor!


----------



## Dazza_devil (19/9/10)

Just a thought.
Saving a few bottles of each batch and bringing one out every week or so will give you an idea on how your beer matures with time.
If you take notes you will know when a certain recipe peaks with maturation.
It will depend on the style you brew how it matures and when it peaks.
I have found that most extract ales are good by 8 weeks in the bottle and peak around 4-6 months.
To me it seems such a waste to put all the hard hours and money into a brew and drink it all before it starts to shine. Although I am guilty of finishing off the last couple of bottles of a batch just when it's reached it's best.


----------



## fasty73 (19/9/10)

Thats a top idea!!! I have a list of what I used and how long and so forth, including sg levels now!!


----------



## Acasta (19/9/10)

Including SG levels? Jesus.


----------



## bum (19/9/10)

Acasta said:


> Including SG levels? Jesus.


You are in NO position to be making such posts.


----------



## Silo Ted (20/9/10)

Would you say the beer is better than your beloved Tooheys New, ie the commercial version?


----------



## mje1980 (20/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> Thats a top idea!!! I have a list of what I used and how long and so forth, including sg levels now!!



Good idea mate, keep records, and the gravity levels are important to record. Great work on your beer


----------



## JestersDarts (20/9/10)

bum said:


> You are in NO position to be making such posts.



You are in NO position to be making such posts.


----------



## mje1980 (20/9/10)

Really, no one is in a position to be making smart arse comments like acasta's.


----------



## argon (20/9/10)

JestersDarts said:


> You are in NO position to be making such posts.



Actually... i think this was a tongue in cheek comment on Acasta's bottle bombs on an early batch. Which i think he's come to terms with and now has a laugh at. I don't think Bum was a having a chop... just a bit of banter.


----------



## JestersDarts (20/9/10)

argon said:


> Actually... i think this was a tongue in cheek comment on Acasta's bottle bombs on an early batch. Which i think he's come to terms with and now has a laugh at. I don't think Bum was a having a chop... just a bit of banter.



hehe yeah me too - I was just imagining a "no, I am sparticus" situation going on


----------



## argon (20/9/10)

JestersDarts said:


> hehe yeah me too - I was just imagining a "no, I am sparticus" situation going on




yes... i too love a little bit of back and forth... keeps the day entertaining :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (21/9/10)

argon said:


> i too love a little bit of back and forth... keeps the day entertaining


Me too but I couldn't possibly last all day.


----------



## Siborg (21/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> Well I just cracked my first stubby of Tooheys Draught....... I can honestly say it's not bad at all!!!! I fermented it for 5 days at 24 and bottled for 11 days today. It's clean, crisp and nice to drink. WAY better than my first batch which was Tooheys New. I just used the ingedients that came with the brew kit and I am pretty happy.


Good stuff! 

Next time, try fermenting a little cooler, around 20 degrees and see how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## big78sam (21/9/10)

bum said:


> You are in NO position to be making such posts.



LOL, and yes I did get the bottle bombs reference.


----------



## bum (21/9/10)

Not my point at all.


----------



## big78sam (21/9/10)

bum said:


> Not my point at all.


The vagaries of trying to interpret others' posts Nevertheless I thought this was funny, even if it wasn't your intention to refer to the bottle bomb incident


----------



## Acasta (21/9/10)

Its hard to be subtlety humorous in text on a screen i guess... no facial expresion ect, but yeah i was just messing around.
Thanks Argon for picking this up haha.

Btw bum, im not gonna fall for it so easily anymore. Troll me once, shame on you, troll me twice me.
Bait some other noob haha.

Also, fatsy seems like the kinda guy no not get offended by a little joke, clearly he is really getting into it and the community.


----------



## bum (21/9/10)

Acasta, you are far too young to get away with misusing the word "troll" like most of the rest of this board. What makes you think that I don't mean the things I say to you? I've never tried to troll you.


----------



## Acasta (21/9/10)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=troll
Refer to no.1: Don't think there has been a better description actually.

Btw, you know its accurate because its urban. yo.


----------



## bum (21/9/10)

Acasta said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=troll
> Refer to no.1: Don't think there has been a better description actually.


You're quite correct. However accuracy of the definition reinforces my own point, not yours. The motivation of my deliberately provocative messages is not to cause maximum disruption or offence rather my hope is just get get morons to stfu. The trolling part doesn't come from the provocative language but the motivation behind it.



Acasta said:


> Btw, you know its accurate because its urban. yo.


Your misunderstanding of irony amuses me greatly.

[EDIT: Hops on the brain.]


----------



## Acasta (21/9/10)

lol.


----------



## JestersDarts (21/9/10)

bum said:


> Not my point at all.



You are in NO position to be making such posts.


----------



## JestersDarts (21/9/10)

Acasta said:


> lol.
> 
> View attachment 40949



You are in NO position to be making such posts.


----------



## Acasta (21/9/10)

JestersDarts said:


> You are in NO position to be making such posts.





JestersDarts said:


> You are in NO position to be making such posts.



You are in NO position to be making such posts.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (21/9/10)

wow i still want to hear about fasty ol boys tooheys though, i miss the early days of brewing because now i am just depressed because i want to have so much all grain gear that i cant yet afford it, so sick of stuffing around with ineficient biab.


----------



## Acasta (21/9/10)

Sydneybrewer said:


> wow i still want to hear about fasty ol boys tooheys though, i miss the early days of brewing because now i am just depressed because i want to have so much all grain gear that i cant yet afford it, so sick of stuffing around with ineficient biab.


What bits do you have? You can make a setup pretty cheaply, i've been doing my setup, cost me less then $100, all i need is a few fittings and its all good to go.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/9/10)

Sydneybrewer said:


> wow i still want to hear about fasty ol boys tooheys though, i miss the early days of brewing because now i am just depressed because i want to have so much all grain gear that i cant yet afford it, so sick of stuffing around with ineficient biab.



Inefficient? I get 80%+ efficiency every time. Maybe before you jump on the 3V bandwagon, there might be things you can do to increase efficiency whilst BIABing. At least it will depress you less as you wait to go 3V (or whatever bling you'd like).




Acasta said:


> What bits do you have? You can make a setup pretty cheaply, i've been doing my setup, cost me less then $100, all i need is a few fittings and its all good to go.



As they said on Grease "tell me more, tell me more".

Goomba


----------



## JestersDarts (21/9/10)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> As they said on Grease "tell me more, tell me more".
> 
> Goomba



You are in NO position to be singing that song.


----------



## Acasta (21/9/10)

You just have to hunt around! Get a second hand/free esky with a hole it in (0-$20) . Get some vinyl tubing, toilet SS braid few clamps ($10) for manifold, get a second hand pot, [i got a 50L SS for free], get your grain crushed at LHBS, get a cube for $15 for no chill, or a second hand chiller coil. Cheap?
PM me for some more, ill get some better info for you tonight.


----------



## bum (21/9/10)

I'm sorry I pointed out your jokes thread was superfluous, JestersDarts.


----------



## JestersDarts (21/9/10)

bum said:


> I'm sorry I pointed out your jokes thread was superfluous, JestersDarts.



Dont mind me, I'm just being cheeky


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (21/9/10)

JestersDarts said:


> Dont mind me, I'm just being cheeky





You are in NO position to be making such posts.


----------



## JestersDarts (21/9/10)

L_Bomb said:


> You are in NO position to be making such posts.



OK ok my hands are up.

You got me.









you got me.


----------



## Acasta (21/9/10)

Has anyone really been far as decided make position to thread in this decision?


----------



## JestersDarts (21/9/10)

Acasta said:


> Has anyone really been far as decided make position to thread in this decision?



WHAT?!


----------



## Acasta (21/9/10)

hhahahaha. Know your memes boy.


----------



## JestersDarts (21/9/10)

Acasta said:


> hhahahaha. Know your memes boy.



No thanks. 

The only thing that YOU need to know is that you are in no position to be making those posts.


----------



## manticle (21/9/10)

Great thread, getting better all the time.

fasty - glad your beer turned out the way you'd hoped. Christ knows what all the other drivel is related to.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/9/10)

JestersDarts said:


> You are in NO position to be singing that song.



"You're the one that I want"??

Oooh ooh ooh.

Tell me it's not in your head.

Onto serious things - Acasta - it'd be great for the (serious) advancement of this thread to know.

Keep in mind I'm no handyman.

Goomba


----------



## JestersDarts (21/9/10)

> Onto serious things - Acasta - it'd be great for the (serious) advancement of this thread to know.
> 
> Keep in mind I'm no handyman.
> 
> Goomba





Acasta said:


> You just have to hunt around! Get a second hand/free esky with a hole it in (0-$20) . Get some vinyl tubing, toilet SS braid few clamps ($10) for manifold, get a second hand pot, [i got a 50L SS for free], get your grain crushed at LHBS, get a cube for $15 for no chill, or a second hand chiller coil. Cheap?
> PM me for some more, ill get some better info for you tonight.



this is in an attempt to clean up the mess that i've attributed to


----------



## Sydneybrewer (21/9/10)

ok the gear i have is pretty basic

1. 30l stainless pot
2. extra large biab bag from lhbs
3. candy thermometer
4. a few small hop addition bags.
5. a large spoon
6. silicon siphon hose about 2m in length.

now this has been tiding me over and i am learning along the way, however the efficiency is not the best and i find when i have tried hard to find more by squeezing the bag etc i have ended up with cloudy beer. so yeah atm i am saving for a herms system, might even want a conical fermenter, but then my brew fridge wont be sufficient, so i will need to build a cold room, and get in to kegging, end up building my own bar with built in taps along the granite bench... then i realize i have not yet won the lottery...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/9/10)

I was just wondering.....

Who is in a postion to make such posts????


----------



## bum (21/9/10)

Ask mje1980 - he seems to be the only one who knows as far as I can tell.


----------



## Nick JD (21/9/10)

manticle said:


> Christ knows what all the other drivel is related to.



I am in NO position to know, either. 

I think Bum might be having her period.


----------



## bum (21/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> I am in NO position to know, either.
> 
> I think Bum might be having her period.


And yet the cock keeps trying to bother me.


----------



## Nick JD (21/9/10)

bum said:


> And yet the cock keeps trying to bother me.



I'd rather have any other name than cock, with your name being bum. 

Freud would have a field-day with you, mate. Time to come out of the closet, if you haven't already.


----------



## bum (21/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> I'd rather have any other name than cock, with your name being bum.



I assume this association is deeply rooted in you(r mind).

Looks like Freud's already has a lot on his plate.


----------



## pk.sax (21/9/10)

Wise man asks: I don't know what all the other drivel is all about

The tree (thats been there forever and all) answers: yet another nick en bum thread

The early new sapling by the tree chirps up: Catfight! yum yum


----------



## Acasta (21/9/10)

bum said:


> And yet the cock keeps trying to bother me.


Have to say it; your the one who starts all the bother on here.


----------



## bum (21/9/10)

Not if you count backwards.


----------



## Acasta (21/9/10)

lol, true.


----------



## captaincleanoff (21/9/10)

Acasta, I have not been on this board for some time, so have not seen what you have been talking about in your 470 posts since may.... But after one skim through this thread - you my friend are a noob, and a troll all in one.



Acasta said:


> Its hard to be subtlety humorous in text on a screen i guess... no facial expresion ect, but yeah i was just messing around.
> Thanks Argon for picking this up haha.
> 
> Btw bum, im not gonna fall for it so easily anymore. Troll me once, shame on you, troll me twice me.
> ...


----------



## Acasta (21/9/10)

Indeed. Pretty good way to judge people. On a quick skim through.
Also, how does a noob troll?


----------



## Tony (21/9/10)

Sydneybrewer said:


> so sick of _stuffing around _with *ineficient* biab.



Ah HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

PROOF!

h34r:


----------



## fasty73 (21/9/10)

Yeah I can take a joke now, I am really getting inot it. 8 fermenters I'd say I'm in it on it and around it!!!


----------



## yardy (21/9/10)

congrats on your tooheys clone fasty, make sure you put up a pic of it in the 'glass' thread :icon_cheers:


----------



## JestersDarts (22/9/10)

STOP FIGHTING ALL OF YOU I CANT TAKE IT ANY LONGER!
please... PLEASE why can't we all just get ALONG?!


----------



## petesbrew (22/9/10)

JestersDarts said:


> STOP FIGHTING ALL OF YOU I CANT TAKE IT ANY LONGER!
> please... PLEASE why can't we all just get ALONG?!


Because catfights are always amusing to watch from the sideline.

Although it would be good if there was a dedicated catfight thread. I think there was one a while back but it got pulled off.

And yeah, well done Fasty73. Brew what you love, and have fun doing it!


----------



## JestersDarts (22/9/10)

petesbrew said:


> Because catfights are always amusing to watch from the sideline.




You are in NO position to be making such posts.


----------



## petesbrew (22/9/10)

JestersDarts said:


> You are in NO position to be making such posts.


You are in no POSITION to be making such posts?


----------

